# Como testar un IC (para principiantes)



## frica (Jun 26, 2019)

Buenos dias:

Quería compartir unas notas básicas que he ido recopilando leyendo reparaciones en blogs o foros de internet (espero no cometer muchos errores o imprecisiones). Creo que sería de utilidad a los más novatos. Podemos ir completando este tema con la experiencia de otros y así aprendemos todos.

*Circuitos Integrados*

Todos los CI (Circuitos Integrados) tienen un *suministro de voltaje (Vcc)* que da energía suficiente para que el CI funcione. Lo normal es que sólo sea un pin, pero podría ser más de uno. Conviene saber qué rango de valores posibles de voltaje admite el/los pines Vcc. Luego el CI puede recibir voltajes por otros pines pero no servirán para alimentar al CI. Puede necesitar una señal externa de activación.

*Algunos CI tienen más de un pin para alimentación.*

Uno para alimentar la parte de la lógica operacional y otro pin para alimentar la parte del funcionamiento del IC. Por ejemplo el IC TA8409S tiene el pin Vcc (alimenta la lógica operacional) y el Vs (la función del IC).

*Algunos CI tiene pines de Entrada para datos*

Por ejemplo el IC TA8409S tiene dos pines (IN1 y IN2) que pueden tener valores 0 (0 voltios) y 1 (+4,8 voltios).

Es fundamental disponer del datasheet del CI para conocer el patillaje y saber cómo funcionan aunque sea a nivel básico. Si un datasheet es muy dificil testar un CI.

*Test 1: Prueba en frio (circuito sin energizar). Medir continuidad entre pines Vcc y Tierra*

Con el multímetro en posición de continuidad, medir la resistencia entre los  pines Vcc (entrada de voltaje de funcionamiento) y el pin de tierra (GND). No deben dar continuidad. Si hay un corto circuito (0 ohmios) entonces o bien el CI está en cortocircuito o bien hay algún componente electrónico conectado al pin Vcc que sí está en cortocircuito.

Para descartar, podemos desoldar el pin Vcc (o desoldar todo el IC) y comprobar si nos sigue dando cortocircuito entre pin Vcc o GND del IC. Si no nos da cortocircuito (por ejemplo si nos mide muchos ohmios) entonces el problema no está enel IC y está en algún componente externo de la placa conectado al pin Vcc.

En la siguiente reparación:

LG MCD504-A0P no enciende (falla fuente) | Laboratorio Electrónico // Fallas electrónicas resueltas

El técnico investiga porqué el pin Vcc es 0 ohmios (o 0 voltios) en el CI con número de parte STR-A6252 (CI de conmutación de fuentes de alimentación).

*(pin 5 = Vcc). En este caso un diodo zener estaba en corto y provocaba el falso corto entre el pin Vcc y GND del CI. El técnico reemplazó el diodo y ya llegaba 1,1v al pin Vcc. Pero decía que ese voltaje no era suficiente para hacer funcionar el CI (siguiendo el enlace web, al final tenían que llegar 14 voltios a este pin Vcc). Siguió investigando componentes conectados al pin Vcc y encontró una resistencia abierta.*

yo he consultado el datasheet del CI y veo los rangos de valores válidos para el pin Vcc (tanto en estado Encendido - ON - como apagado - OFF - ):



Tal como midió el técnico tras resolver la avería el voltajes en Vcc fue de 14 voltios. Y el rango válido está entre los 12,9 y 15,7 voltios. Y en estado "stop" (o OFF) está entre los 9-11 voltios. Muy lejos de los 1,1 voltios que recibía el IC antes de reemplazar la resistencia abierta.


----------



## frica (Jun 26, 2019)

*Test 2: Prueba en caliente. Medir voltaje entre Vcc y Tierra*

Los pines Vcc (puede venir especificado como Vdd y/o Vss; mirar el datasheet)  y el pin de tierra (GND) no deben dar continuidad. Si al medir voltaje en el pin Vcc nos mide 0 voltios, entonces algo está mal. O bien el CI está mal o bien hay algún cortocircuito conectado en la línea del pin Vcc. (ver test anterior).

Para descartar, podemos desoldar el pin Vcc (o delsoldar todo el IC) y comprobar* EN PLACA* si sigue llegando 0 voltios en el pad del pin Vcc:

Si medimos voltios, entonces el problema está en el IC.
Si sigue teniendo 0 voltios, entonces hay algún componente conectado a Vcc, en corto o con problemas.
También es útil mirar el datasheet y ver el rango de voltajes válidos para ese pin Vcc. Si el voltaje que recibe el pin Vcc está fuera del intervalo válido, entonces hay algún problema o bien en el IC o en otro componente externo. Mirar la reparación del apartado "Test 1" donde el Vcc recibido estaba fuera del intervalo válido de voltajes de entrada.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 26, 2019)

Creo que en la actualidad, gracias a internet, ese tipo de problemas quedó supsanado, cualquiera que se introdusca en el mundo de las reparaciones puede acceder a la hoja de datos de los chips y verificar sus condiciones, hace 30 años no habia nada de esto y tener información de los componentes electronicos, no digo de circuitos que era tocar el cielo con las manos, implicaba apilar montañas de manuales de semiconductores de todo tipo, que seguro el que buscabamos no existía.


----------



## frica (Jun 27, 2019)

*Test 3: Tocar y sentir temperatura del CI*

Con el CI en funcionamiento, tocarlo y ver si podemos aguantar el dedo durante 10-12 segundos. Si no podemos entonces está demasiado caliente y debe tener problemas.
Bueno no se de donde tomé prestada esta idea, y habría que matizar o confirmar si esto es así. Los expertos del foro sabrán aclarar más este punto de la temperatura.

*Test 4: Prueba en caliente. Problemas intermitentes con ICs y aplicar calor*

Enlace de reparación: http://jestineyong.com/unexpected-pc817-opto-ic-problem-in-marchsal-lcd-tv/

En ocasiones un IC funciona correctamente cuando está “frio” pero cuando se va calentando presenta problemas, encendiéndose y apagándose. En el enlace adjunto tienen una TV que da problemas de imagen al rato de estar funcionando.

*Técnica usada para detectar el problema*: Acercar la punta de un soldador caliente a los ICs sospechosos para ver si se reproduce el problema. El reparador reprodujo el problema tras acercar la punta del soldador a uno de los octoacopladores de la fuente de alimentación de la TV. Tras reemplazar este octoacoplador, la TV quedó reparada.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 27, 2019)

La verdad muy bueno. Solo falta aclarar que al realizar medidas con el circuito apagado, se debe estar seguro que el circuito no tenga voltaje residual, para evitar problemas en el equipamiento de medicion como para las personas y uno mismo.
Tambien que al realizar ciertas medidas con el circuito energizado, tener mucho cuidado con los altos voltajes en el secundario, como en el primario. Y si es una fuente switching (conmutada), tener presente los aproximados 310 voltios de continua, como tambien que no siempre que se desconecta de la red electrica (110/220 voltios), los 310 voltios mensionados caen rapidamente, y menos cuando el integrado de conmutacion no esta funcionando.
Solo recomendaciones de seguridad para el que mide como para los instrumentos.
Y usen siempre lampara en serie para evitar problemas mayores, y si se puede aislamiento galvanico en la entrada de voltaje de 110/220 voltios.
Saludos.
PD: Espero que lo destaquen.


----------



## frica (Jun 27, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Solo falta aclarar que al realizar medidas con el circuito apagado, se debe estar seguro que el circuito no tenga voltaje residual, para evitar problemas en el equipamiento de medicion como para las personas y uno mismo.



Gracias DJ T3 por tu aportacion ¿Como comprobar si el circuito tiene voltaje residual? ¿Medimos con multímetro en mano en posición de voltaje en algunos componentes como condensadores, resistencia, etc?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 27, 2019)

Exactamente. Se ubica el capacitor de la fuente, tanto de la salida, como de la entrada en el caso de las conmutadas, y se miden.
En el caso de los TVs de tubos, tambien deben medirse y descargarse los de "video", que se encuentran en la linea de 180 voltios que van a la placa de colores del tubo. Ese mayormente no se descargan rapido y pueden ocasionar lesiones a la persona e instrumental


----------



## sergiot (Jun 27, 2019)

En esas situaciones lo peor es la cinta de soldante, suele poner en corto lugares de tensión residual con lugares sin tensión y provocar problemas mayores


----------



## frica (Jun 28, 2019)

*(continuación) Test 3: Tocar y sentir temperatura del CI*

Otra reparación: LCD TV With Strange Colors Repaired. Model: Sansui 3210 

Reparación de una TV LCD que mostraba colores raros. El técnico sospechó de problemas en la placa T-con y concretamente sospechó en el IC principal de esta placa.



Tocó con el dedo tras encender la TV y el IC se puso muy caliente con rapidez. Según el técnico eso es prueba de que el IC está mal. Cambió el IC y la TV funcionó. El IC estaba cortocircuitado y el IC nuevo que colocó, no se calentaba:


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 28, 2019)

frica dijo:


> *(continuación) Test 3: Tocar y sentir temperatura del CI*
> 
> Otra reparación: LCD TV With Strange Colors Repaired. Model: Sansui 3210
> 
> ...


Hola, discrepo con éste último comentario, y sucede lo sig.
NO siempre el problema está en dónde veamos la mayor temperatura, por ejem en un semiconductor o CI.
Pues suele suceder que lo que está conectado a él está en cortocircuito. Y dónde hay cortocircuito NO hay elevación de temperatura (Joule).
La temperatura se aprecia en dónde la caída de tensión por la corriente es mayor.
En el caso particular de un CI, si tiene una temperatura mayor a la debida es porque algún elemento del mismo se encuentra en cortocircuito. Por lo tanto todo el resto de circuiteria interna asociada a ese elemento dañado, aumenta la temperatura.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 28, 2019)

Creo que con estas cosas hay que tener cuidado, no se puede generalizar, como dice Gudino, el calor del semiconductor no implica que sea el problema, ni tampoco que no lo sea, en muchas ocaciones me ha pasado que por cortocircuito de otros componentes aledaños al que se aprecia muy caliente, es la causa del problema y no quien toma mas temperatura, suele pasar mucho con los reguladores de tensión, los transistores, chip driver's, etc.


----------



## frica (Jun 29, 2019)

*Test 5. Testar pines del IC conectados a transistores internos*

Referencia: UN46EH6000 does not turn on and no LED - Badcaps Forums

En ocasiones cuando consultamos el datasheet de un IC, vemos el diagrama de bloque donde aparecen algunos componentes internos. Estos podrían ser transistores de algún tipo y podríamos utilizar este conocimiento para testar algunos pines directamente conectados a estos transistores (u otros componentes) internos. 

 En este tema de reparación que os traigo, un experto sugirió al usuario que midiera la resistencia entre los 3 *pines Vdl,* *Vcrt* y *PG *de un IC. Información del IC:



 

Vemos como:

Pin Vdl = drenador del MOSFET de arriba
Pin Vctr = surtidor del MOSFET de arriba

Si entre los pines *Vdl* y *Vctr* hay 0 ohmios (o bajos ohmios) podría indicar que este IC tiene un cortocircuito entre estos pines. Pero también podría ser que otros componentes de la tarjeta electrónica, conectados a estos dos pines, podrían tener baja resistencia (y alterar la medida entre los pines) o estar en corto.

Este mismo razonamiento podría hacerse entre los pines Vctr y PG.

El usuario midió unos 250 ohmios entre un pin drenador y otro surtidor. Descartaron que esta baja resistencia pudiera ser provocado por otros componentes conectados a estos pines y algunos miembros del foro sugiriero ese MOSFET interno estaba cercano a cortocircuitarse:

 “_I did mean resistance just to see if the cap was causing the low resistance, but the cap seems to be ok and the it looks like the internal fet is near shorted_.”


----------

